# Transom Plate Sealant



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am in the process of replacing the transom rails on my CMC tilt and trim unit. I will be using the existing bolt holes, but do I need to reseal them with epoxy? Also, can I seal the transom bracket with silicone? It will not be below the waterline. I hate to use 5200 as there is potential the bracket could break again down the road and need replacing. Thanks.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Use 4200, it's not nearly as permanent as 5200. Don't use silicone.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

DuckNut said:


> Use 4200, it's not nearly as permanent as 5200. Don't use silicone.


If I break the bracket again in a year, will I be able to break the bond of the 4200 without causing gel coat damage? Also, I believe silicone was used as the previous sealant. I will wipe down with acetone, but will the traces of silicone make it difficult for the 4200 to bond? Thanks.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You are only trying to seal the bolt hole.

Clean out the holes the best you can. Drill the hole to make sure you have it clean. Coat the hole with epoxy and then put the bolt back through and seal both ends with 4200. 

Also, what are you calling transom bracket?


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure if you are familiar with the CMC units or not--there are two transom "rails" that bolt directly to the transom. The outboard and actuator bracket then bolt to this. I tried to upload a picture, but I don't have permission. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Use 5200. 5200 can be removed with stuff like this:
https://store.marinebeam.com/un-hes..._j8BiiX2ctuvk7jdkCAzneg15ZE50VGFWEaAhha8P8HAQ


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

redfish5 said:


> Not sure if you are familiar with the CMC units or not--there are two transom "rails" that bolt directly to the transom. The outboard and actuator bracket then bolt to this. I tried to upload a picture, but I don't have permission. Thanks for your help.


I get it. Yes do as above. Use eithe 4200 or 5200


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Why is it breaking. Don't you have a transom saver


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> Why is it breaking. Don't you have a transom saver


It has only broken once, but I have read about quite a few breaking along the bottom clevis bracket. 

And negative on the transom saver. I live 3 miles from the boat ramp, and didn't feel like I needed one--you can see where this is going. I hit a bump causing the outboard to kick up, and slam back down (I think that's what caused the break). Maybe I should have locked the motor. Anywho, I 100% blame myself for the break, not CMC. I will probably look into a transom saver of some type.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Tilt the motor up and use a stout rubber bungee to hold it down.


----------

